# Converting Silver Chloride Method 2



## lazersteve (Apr 27, 2008)

All,

While cleaning up some space on my hard drives I found some more videos I never uploaded.

This one is an alternative method to the orignal silver chloride conversion video.

It's in the silver section on my website http://www.goldrecovery.us .

This method is my favorite way to convert silver chloride back to elemental silver.


Place your comments to this video here:

Comments

Steve


----------

